# TSA Service Announcement



## punisher73 (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=vimeo;17510436]http://vimeo.com/17510436[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 16, 2011)

Roflklita!


----------



## Monroe (Sep 17, 2011)

http://redactednews.blogspot.com/2010/11/pilots-passengers-parents-rail-at-new.html

My First Cavity Search. Helping your child understand why he may pose a threat to national security. 



I've drastically cut back on travel since they started the scanners and pat down. I'm a customer, I don't need this.


----------

